# Missing documents, case worker claims



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

I sent my husband's original police clearance from pakistan, also his certified birth cert, id card, and cert copy of my divorce but now case officer is requesting these again. Has anyone else had this happen to them? we are too scared to complain in case she doesnt pass his visa.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

suzann44 said:


> I sent my husband's original police clearance from pakistan, also his certified birth cert, id card, and cert copy of my divorce but now case officer is requesting these again. Has anyone else had this happen to them? we are too scared to complain in case she doesnt pass his visa.


Well I suppose the first thing _[ not that it may be too relevant now other than making sure it does not happen again ]_ to know would be where or more so how have they gone?

I've got no idea what the mail system in Pakistan is like but if I was posting documents like that, I'd sure be using something like registered mail or whatever other type of system is available.

Is there any point in complaining to the CO if she has not received the documents for there is nought that she can really do.


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

I sent them by registered post to Bangkok Embassy, Thailand. That's where we were directed to send our application, they are processing Pakistan Partner Visa? All our papers were together and I was very careful to send everything that was requested. She has the other papers so where are these?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

suzann44 said:


> I sent them by registered post to Bangkok Embassy, Thailand. That's where we were directed to send our application, they are processing Pakistan Partner Visa? All our papers were together and I was very careful to send everything that was requested. She has the other papers so where are these?


I thought BK may have been the location and having more detail does help in the way of what might be the best way forward, ie.

*1.* May I assume you have already had contact with the CO re indicating they were supplied together with everything else.
If not, that ought to be the first action, not so much as a complaint but a statement of everything was sent and has the file/folder/filing area been carefully checked?
If that kind of correspondence has already occurred and she has responded with the request " please send them again " , it is really not good enough is it, and so on to *2.*

*2.* I can understand people being concerned over reactions and that also is not good enough and not something any Australian would like to see in Immi's performance and likewise Immi have a view of keeping their standard up _[ sadly not always the case ]_.

They do have their GFU and I've read of a similar delayed processing/lost documents event where a report to the GFU was made and the matter addressed quite promptly so you could choose to take that approach and I doubt that even if the answer comes back that look sorry, they're lost, you would not have a CO prepared to react against an application because joining the dots is easy enough in regard to that kind of thing.
Contact Us - Compliments and Complaints - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## suzann44 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer, I did send her an email and dot pointed the papers she requested and said they were submitted with our papers. I asked politely didnt she receive them. I sent the email nearly 2 weeks this monday and she hasnt replied, so my husband and I have gone and got these papers again. She only gave us to the 5/6/2010 to submit them. What can I say? Also this is expenses on top of expenses!


----------

